# Echinodorus tennellus turn to red



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

Due to their long growth leaves, I just cut them about half height and upgraded my light to medium. I've noticed they grow really slow and some of their leaves turn to red. No runners.

I dose weekly 3x = Iron, NPK and Flourish
I have DIY CO2 powerhead injection. My co2 is around 13ppm

Does anyone have any ideas to make a better growth??


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jul 17, 2004)

Under bright light, E. tennelus puts out bronze to coppery-red coloured leaves.

I've encountered 2 different types known as E. tennelus, both came to me as very short leaved emmersed growth, but one just grow short (2inch leaves max) while the other puts out long leaves (4-6 inches) this is regardless of lighting level or CO2.

IME, ET is best first planted in a shady spot/reduced light. It takes some time to settle in, after which, it sends out runners. After which, you can increase the lighting or remove the shading. 

When you break the links between each plantlet, it will put out its own runners etc, and soon, you have an explosion of ET.

I find trimming ET like giving it a haircut a poor way of managing the plant. Once it "awakes", it'll put out so dense a mat of leaves that circulation problems will begin the onslaught of BBA. (Speaking about a CO2 enriched situation here). I now uproot mature plants randomly instead of trimming.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

So the best way to trim ET, it's uproot them and take off those indesirable leaves then replant it?

How long it will take to get a nice carpet?

thanks


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jul 17, 2004)

qpixo said:


> So the best way to trim ET, it's uproot them and take off those indesirable leaves then replant it?


No, no. When I first plant them, I tear off the outer leaves (as they're grown emmersed and will eventually melt away) trim the roots and plant around 2 inches apart. It took 2 weeks (fastest) to 3 months (low light, non-co2) to settle into my different tanks, then it puts out runners. I cut the links of the runners every weekend and in 1 month's time, the plants have become a lawn.

At this stage, I do not trim to maintain my lawn, rather, I choose the older plants, uproot and try to give them away, making space between plants for circulation and new growth



qpixo said:


> How long it will take to get a nice carpet?


 From the time the links of the runners are broken, I reckon 1 month to a full lawn. (5watts per gal CO2, E.I. Tank)


----------

